# 4 weeks to go but...



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't help myself! I just found out what puppy I'm getting from my breeder's litter and I'm SO happy because he was the one I liked the most since the beginning! :whoo:

Just wanted to share some hoto: of him with you guys.... he's 8 weeks old now, but one of the pics is him at 4 weeks and the other a little more recently at 6 weeks. I absolutely love him!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

How adorable Lina!!! Congratulations! I adore his color! What's his name??


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

He's really lovely and that colour! Did you pick a name yet?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks! I love his color too... it's what made me fall in love with him in the first place. Though he probably will lighten considerably since the breeder says he's a sable.

I have picked a name, but I will try it out on him when I bring him home and see if he responds to it before I settle on it. So no telling until then. 

However, the breeder calls him Thunder.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Love his beautiful eyes! It will be so much fun to see what color he turns out to be.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

He is so cute Congrats.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He sure is a cutie patootie!I like his color too!You'll have alot of fun with his color changes!Congrats!:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

All these puppies, oh my! Clearly, MHS is contagious. Lina, he is just adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations Lina, what a cutie he is just adorable and such beautiful eyes.

Janet


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful puppy, Congratulations :whoo:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Lina I am soooooo excited for you! Congrats!!!!! What a doll:biggrin1: 

That is great that he was your favorite from the get-go, how perfect is that?

Hugs,

Lito and Kristin


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina,
He's adorable. I can see why you are so excited.  
Gee, his littermate is awfully cute too. I wonder if he/she would like to move to California...... 

Susan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby, he is adorable.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all of the congrats and excitement! It's nice to see that there are other people who can be as excited as I am about getting my new puppy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a handsome little fellow! 

Okay how can you tell if he is a sable or a brindle cause his coloring looks so dark?

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not sure, Amanda, but the breeder told me she thinks he's a sable instead of a brindle because of the way his color is laid out. Something about brindles having "stripes" or "streaks" of color and sables having different color patterning.

Thunder's littermate in the second picture, Julie, is a brindle.

I've also heard from other breeders that choosing a color for Havanese is hard and is very subjective. I'm not sure if that's true, though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
Okay, either way he is gorgeous! Okay that is it, send me the little sister:whoo: 

Amanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

He's too tiny & sweet to be called Thunder!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

How adorable Lina!! Congratulations - I look forward to seeing him grow


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina,

He's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

He is beautiful. Thanks for sharing. I actually like the name Thunder.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina, he's a cutiepie!!!!! OH, how I'd love to have him too! You lucky thing.

Of course we're all excited. Feels like anothe baby in the family! :biggrin1:


----------



## Zoey's Mom (Jan 16, 2007)

Lina:

How cute is Thunder? I also like the name. And as you all can attest to, little packages can make alot of noise. Cheryl, the pic of your B & W looks just like our Zoey, but brushed out better.

Jeannie


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*He's so cute!!!*

Can't wait until you get him home!!

Trisheace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, what a beautiful baby. I also like the name Thunder. You must be so excited. When do you get to pick him up??
Laurie


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thunder is awesome.....congrats!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wow what a sweet little face. He's a Beauty. I'm sure He'll be very excited to have a new family. Congratulations....:biggrin1: :biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Super cute puppy. Most dogs fit their names. Thunder, hummmmm. I lke it. Congratulations


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad you all think he's as beautiful as I do! 

Don't get too attached to Thunder, though, as I will be changing it later! eace:

Oh, and Laurie, I won't pick him up until the end of July... I'm counting down the days, though.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He sure is cute......and his litter mate is a girl named Julie?That must be a sign from above!:angel: :biggrin1:


----------

